

Ask HN: How do you manage multiple Google accounts, in light of Google+? - tnorthcutt

For the purposes of this discussion, I have two Google accounts (both apps accounts) - one personal (firstname@firstnamelastname.com) and one for work. I've thought before about how to manage these, and with the launch of Google+, that's probably even more important now. The work account is for my company, which consists of myself and my partner, so I don't have any concerns about control over data, liability, etc. However, it's certainly feasible that I won't be doing the same thing for a living in 5 years, so longevity of that identity could be an issue.<p>It makes some sense to me to use my personal Google account as my main identity online for Google products, but one issue with that is that if I do want to connect with people (e.g. through Google+) who I interact with professionally, it'd make more sense to do that with my work identity.<p>What do other people with this situation do? I'd really rather avoid having two separate Google+ accounts - that just seems cumbersome.
======
JonnieCache
Add me to the list of people violently disappointed that they cannot use Plus
with their new-infrastructure Apps account.

I feel like the door staff won't let me into the exclusive new nightclub
because my clothes are _too smart._

(Note: this is just an analogy. I do not attend exclusive nightclubs. Nor do I
own any smart clothes, come to think of it...)

------
laacz
There should be no problem at all. You simply cant use Google+ with either of
them, since Google Profiles are not available with Google Apps account. At
least with those domains, which are migrated to the "new" infrastructure.

Google stated multiple times that Profile service should be available to Apps
users in "few weeks", but they never kept that promise.

My main identity also is on Google Apps, so Google+ is not relevant at all.
Even though that dissapoints me, I'm not going to bash my head against the
wall.

~~~
tnorthcutt
I realize that I can't use Google+ with those accounts right now, but I'm
(perhaps delusionally) holding onto some hope that Google will get their act
together when it comes to Apps accounts. Right now, apps users are treated as
second class citizens, which is completely ridiculous (embrace your most
enthusiastic customers!!!). Hopefully they'll fix that at some point.

~~~
misener
I have two Google accounts as well: \- one Google Apps account (main, day-to-
day email, first@lastname.org) \- one plain vanilla Gmail account (old, mostly
unused)

When I learned that Google+ wouldn't work with Google Apps, I signed up using
my old, vanilla Gmail account.

At this point, I really do feel like Google Apps account are second-class
citizens in the Google world. I'm seriously considering switching back to my
vanilla Gmail account for most things, and setting up email forwarding from my
vanity email account.

~~~
benologist
"At this point, I really do feel like Google Apps account are second-class
citizens in the Google world."

Whaaaaat? Getting blocked all the time and having to sign in to the domain
administration stuff, find the service you're trying to use and then allow it
and then wait for the change to update is AWESOME class, not second class!

------
revorad
Since the data migration thing happened to Google apps accounts, I've been
struggling to manage my Google accounts (well before Google+ came along).

I like to keep my personal and work emails separate. But I'm beginning to
think the best way forward might be to just use one email for everything. One
of my big fears though is that if the Google ban hammer falls on any of my
Google accounts (adsense, adwords), it might literally jeopardise my life.

~~~
pilif
Yeah. Having the apps and "normal" accounts together made my life so much
harder, especially because multiple sign-in isn't available on mobile devices.

I had to download another webbrowser to read my company email (google apps)
because my main Safari is logged into my original gmail account (because
that's where reader is logged into and it's what I will use once the eventual
Google+ invite arrives).

If someone at Google is reading this: Please, please, please implement
multiple sign-in for mobile browsers. As it stands now, the (excellent)
webapps for calendar and mail are next to useless for me (and I'd guess a lot
of other people)

------
lemming
For the boring practicalities of using multiple accounts, for those on OSX I
can heartily recommend Mailplane. It's the only thing that allows me to
maintain my sanity.

As to whether conceptually I should be using two accounts - I think I'll have
to try it first with one to see how it might work in a professional setting.
Sadly, Google as yet doesn't let me.

~~~
tnorthcutt
Yeah, there are easy ways to get around the multiple sign-in issue (use a
desktop client, use multiple browsers, etc.), but it's that second part I'm
most interested in - how to deal with this conceptually. Unfortunately, that's
also the more difficult problem :).

~~~
chalst
The one of many ways I chose was to use different accounts to switch between
desktops & browsers. Sharing data between different logins takes a bit of work
to setup, but once this is done I have found it pleasing to switch between
"work mode" and "nonwork mode".

An ineradicatable nuisance about doing things this way: one thing you can't
share is your clipboard, at least not with OSX or X windows.

------
crocowhile
There is no point in having more than one account and honestly for a two men
business even having google apps may not make too much sense.

I moved away from google apps myself and went back to a regular gmail account;
I can still separate work and personal stuff using labels, collections and
whatnot and I have access to all the new goodies as they come out.

~~~
tnorthcutt
"There is no point in having more than one account"

I disagree.

------
follownicholas
Quick question. How do you get a Google account with a username in format
firstname@firstnamelastname.com? I would love to convert my Google account
over to this format. I own a domain name that I would want to be the domain
portion of the email address. Tired of using @gmail.com.

~~~
moomerman
You just need to sign up for 'Google Apps for Domains' here is the link to the
free version (they try and make it difficult to find)

<http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en-GB/group/index.html>

You'll have to follow the instructions to make changes to your DNS etc.

~~~
tnorthcutt
Also, be aware that they recently limited the free product to 10 accounts per
domain. Likely not an issue for anyone wanting to us @firstnamelastname, but
others might find that information useful.

